# Hydrometer vs Refractometer



## BobF (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm making no blanket recommendations, nor am I drawing general conclusions from this one-time experience. I'm just passing along what I experienced ....

I finally got around to trying out a refractometer I purchased months and months ago.

I'm lazy, so I trust what labels tell me about sugar content. I figure the label is at least as accurate as me and my hydrometer. So, I mixed up a batch of apple/jalapano, adding the sugar required to get an SG of 1072.

After it was all mixed up, I dropped my hydro in and it read 1082. I calibrated my refractometer and gave it a try. It read 1072 on the money.

I'll be doing more controlled evaluations, but I figgered this was interesting enough to pass along.

Anybody done comparisons between the two - prior to starting ferment?


----------



## Julie (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Bob for posting this. I need to buy a refractometer and this is good info to have.


----------



## BobF (Aug 15, 2012)

Keep in mind my disclaimer - I need to do more side x side with known quantities to draw any concrete conclusions. I originally bought the refractometer to check fruit. Then I saw the correction tables for tracking through ferment ... 

OK, I admit it. I like toys


----------



## Julie (Aug 15, 2012)

BobF said:


> Keep in mind my disclaimer - I need to do more side x side with known quantities to draw any concrete conclusions. I originally bought the refractometer to check fruit. Then I saw the correction tables for tracking through ferment ...
> 
> OK, I admit it. I like toys


 
lol, I know Bob, I will keep in mind your disclaimer and I know how you boys are with your toys. The way I see it, you boys play with your toys, figure it out to a T and that makes less work for me,


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2012)

Julie behave.

Bob as I'm going into vineyards and collecting grapes for testing, I check with a refractometer, brix hydrometer and test for ta. I almost always get up to a full brix difference between the refractometer and hydrometer. Use your refractometer in the field for a quick reference.


----------



## BobF (Aug 16, 2012)

Julie said:


> lol, I know Bob, I will keep in mind your disclaimer and I know how you boys are with your toys. The way I see it, you boys play with your toys, figure it out to a T and that makes less work for me,



Hey, somebody has to play with all of this stuff - it might as well be me! 

I do it to help keep the economy going


----------



## BobF (Aug 16, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Julie behave.
> 
> Bob as I'm going into vineyards and collecting grapes for testing, I check with a refractometer, brix hydrometer and test for ta. I almost always get up to a full brix difference between the refractometer and hydrometer. Use your refractometer in the field for a quick reference.



I have a ton more comparisons to do, but *maybe* the refractometer is more accurate for must sugar measurement.

I'm getting way ahead of myself, but I'm thinking there might be a useful bit of data in the delta between hydrometer and refractometer readings. Like a qualitative guess at non-sugar TDS.

Or maybe not.

Worst case - when I get back from this little detour I should know more about capabilities and limitations of these doodads


----------



## JohnT (Aug 16, 2012)

Bob, 

You say that you calibrated your refractometer, but did you calibrate your hydrometer?

johnT.


----------



## BobF (Aug 16, 2012)

I was going to, but I couldn't find the adjustment screw!

Seriously, yes, all of my hydrometers have been verified against each other and standard solutions - sugar water.

I've had hydrometers lie to me before. For example, Knudsen's Just Black Cherry juice is thick, but it's not all sugar. The hydros read much higher than the actual sugar content.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 16, 2012)

If you all buy the equipment and send it to me - I will be more that happy to do all the testing


----------



## robie (Aug 16, 2012)

This is a very good point.

I have always been concerned that a hydrometer, especially when used with a nice, thick fresh grape must, is getting reading from lots of particles other than just the sugars. It is not easy to correctly filter all that out before taking a reading with the hydrometer.

Last time I made fresh grape wine, I decided from then on I will switch over to using a refractometer for that initial Brix reading of unfermented must.

I can't say from experience, but I have read the conversion method for the refractometer is very accurate. Will be good to have your findings.


----------



## BobF (Aug 16, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> If you all buy the equipment and send it to me - I will be more that happy to do all the testing



This just proves that when I tell everybody what a great guy you are, I'm telling the truth!! B-)


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 16, 2012)

BobF said:


> This just proves that when I tell everybody what a great guy you are, I'm telling the truth!! B-)



I appreciate that!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 16, 2012)

Bob keep in mind if you want a good hydromter reading from any must that started fermentation, you should heat the wine and stir the crap out of it to get all of the C02 out of it before measuring.

I do realize you talking about juice and not fermenting wine above.


----------

